# How many of you take drugs?



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

It's easy to identify with "everyone" with DP, and think we are all in the same boat. However, I'm wondering if it isn't some very solid reasons why some recover and some don't. On that note, I'm just wondering which of you (I know it's personal but I don't know how to make a poll), use illegal drugs (you know what I mean)? 
My second question is, how many are taking a fixed dose of prescription drugs, and who is just nibbling some when they feel like it?

I hope some of you'll answer, I think it might be beneficial to a lot of people to know.

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I use illicit drugs once in awhile and take .25 or .5 mg clonazepam when I feel panicky. DP/DR has been minimal since April.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I take Lexapro 10mg, Aspirin 81mg, Niacin. Valium was good for awhile, but my drug dealing mom (I'm joking***) ran out of her supply. :mrgreen:

***She is going to school to become *a psychologist/not a psychiatrist* :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I take drugs


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

alcohol ( once a month..if that, but i do get drunk when i do go out)
caffiene ( everyday, fizzy juice..)
weed ( every day for past 3 years..although on a break atm, up to 2 days now, i think) :roll:
*Edit*
nicotine aswell ( at least ten ciggies a day, but im going to try and stop this soon too)


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Weed... right now :?



NumbNeo said:


> weed ( every day for past 3 years..although on a break atm, up to 2 days now, i think) :roll:


2 days is a looong time... anyone who says weed is not addicting is full of crap. :|


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've "only" used good old nicotine the last six years, but haven't had a cig for three days now.. About to gnaw off my arm :shock: 
I'm just wondering if dp is better off treated without the drugs. I'm not sure I'd cope though. Just wondering, thats all.
Seems like my system is overly sensitive to everything.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

york said:


> On that note, I'm just wondering which of you (I know it's personal but I don't know how to make a poll), use illegal drugs (you know what I mean)?


No problem officer. Would you also like my date-of-birth, address, and Social Insurance Number?

Just kidding :lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Klonopin - 2mg in the morning 2mg in the evening
Sobril - (Oxazepam) 30mg in the morning 15mg in the evening
Coffee - 2 cups in the morning usually one cup in the evening
Cigarettes - On and off, but when I smoke I smoke 4-5 cigs a day
Weed - 3-4 times over a year ago
Treo-comp/Tradolan (Opiate painkillers) tried once or twice
Been on different antidepressants for like 8 years, off them for the last month and I noticed improvement.
Lyrica, which i guess is supposed to be some sort of mood stabilizer/anxiolytic/fix everything broad spectrum drug, took that for some days and my DPD/DR spiked and I felt really bad so not taking that anymore.

No wonder I?m so fucked up.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Adderall XR but can't take it every day or my tolerance goes way up. 
Xanax for the night time, cause what's an upper without a downer?
Otherwise, just plain old me. I'm not used to the drugs thing. I've tried without drugs for most my life but I'm (unfortunately) finding myself benefitting from the Adderall, being able to get things done and feel excited about things and my brain is not in nearly as much fog, feel like I have thoughts, makes me feel so gosh darn happy about life. Unfortunate because it is very bad for me, gets my pulse up to 130 even after it's ran its course, can't eat very well on it, can't work out well on it, and can't get a regular sleep cycle going (which has always been a problem for me anyway). So hence the Xanax. But I don't want to get hooked on benzos so I leave them for times when only I really need them or sleep. 
Alcohol is always nice, being the college student that I am. I can see how it could have a bad effect on people with DPD though. I've asked friends if they feel real when they are drunk and they say they do. That sounds crazy! Lol, I thought alcohol impaired that... doesn't it?
The only other drugs I've tried were Lexapro and Wellbutrin when I was a youngin. Didn't notice a shit thing on the Lexapro but the Wellbutrin seemed to help me think clearer, if I remember correctly.

Chris, that is quite the list ya got goin there.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Citalopram-10mg once a day

Naltrexone-50mg once a day

Xanax-2mg 3 times a day or as needed

Ativan-2mg 3 times a day or as needed

Half a pack of cigarettes a day

Get drunk whenever I get the chance (REALLY helps my DP while i'm drunk) so probably once a week, if that

ONE puff off of a joint maybe once a week just to feel a little different and not to be the only sober one around :lol:


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone who has this condition and continues to take illegal drugs is retarded.

I used to take drugs, I'm no saint, but when your whole reality is being turned upside down then- jesus guys *maybe* it's time to give your mind a break?

I used to get drunk a lot too when I felt like this. It helped me to forget about how I was feeling for a little while and gave me the confidence to be more sociable. This is not a good idea. Getting smashed for a few hours isn't going to cure anything, how can it?

Personally when I get a hangover the next day, my DR is 10x worse than normal anyway so it's a very short term solution, the extra anxiety I have on Sunday morning will more than out weigh the "time off" I gained from getting trashed the previous night. It's just a "band aid" over the real problems you have. If you're suffering from some type of anxiety you need to overcome it 24 hours a day, not for a few hours on the weekend so you can go back to stewing in self-pity the rest of the week.

Guys give up drugs, give up drinking, these are not solutions to your problems. Something is wrong with you and it's time to man up! Find out what's causing your anxiety and tackle it at the source.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Zee Deveel said:


> Anyone who has this condition and continues to take illegal drugs is retarded.
> 
> I used to take drugs, I'm no saint, but when your whole reality is being turned upside down then- jesus guys *maybe* it's time to give your mind a break?
> 
> ...


I can agree with this. Thats why I said only one puff because your cousin is in your ear and wont leave you alone until you at least take one puff. So I take a little tiny hit (knowing it will barely do anything if anything) just to get him to shut up. And the drinking thing is going to be VERY rare from now on thanks to the hangover I had a couple days ago, ugggg. I felt good while I was drunk but just had a bad stomach ache the next day along with some extra anxiety.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Claymore said:


> Citalopram-10mg once a day
> 
> Naltrexone-50mg once a day
> 
> ...


damn claymore,they really did you in with the meds,lol. how is it going with the naltrexone??


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Citalopram-10mg once a day
> ...


Lol, yeah my psychiatrist is a good one. She completely understands me. Shes trying her best to give me some relief so we are trying to experiment with different meds to try to find the right combo. I've been taking Naltrexone for about 2 months now and it really isn't making any difference at all unfortunately, I had my hopes up on that one. :| You can now add Chantix to the list (a really good quit smoking med that I just started a few days ago). My psych even said it may help with my DP because she has given it to many of her patients to quit smoking and Chantix actually fixed their mood disorders and helped some with Bipolar and all kinds of stuff so maybe it'll help me, but my body has to get adjusted to it first. Btw, my psych just so happens to be a born again Christian which is very cool, that way I can talk to her about God and stuff without feeling awkward.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

well, i hope you that not only the chantix helps you quit smoking, but it also gives you some relief from dp. how much does your psych charge each appointment?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> well, i hope you that not only the chantix helps you quit smoking, but it also gives you some relief from dp. how much does your psych charge each appointment?


Thanks bro  And i'm not sure bacause i'm on Medicaid so I don't pay for meds or co-pays or anything so I really couldn't tell you how much she charges, she might get a salary. :|


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

oh, i ask you because i was seeing a great psych, but he was 600 hundred an appointment. way to much for me,lol. i think ill stick with the insurance appointed ones as well.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> oh, i ask you because i was seeing a great psych, but he was 600 hundred an appointment. way to much for me,lol. i think ill stick with the insurance appointed ones as well.


Wow, 600!? thats a lot for one appointment. Yeah best to stick with the insurance.lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used a variety of psychoactive substances and am currently on .5-1 mg klonopin, though I hope to discontinue soon.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> - Klonopin - This is the only drug I am currently still on though I wish to stop as I feel it doesn't help, yet am addicted.
> - Restoril - I can't even remember taking this or what it is, so I'm gunna say - No result.


Fun fact: Klonopin and Restoril are brand names for the US and Canada, respectively, for clonazepam.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*Claymore; *I'm sorry to hear that you still use drugs and alcohol, I wish you'd stop. And to say you have a good psychiatrist when she's putting you on all those drugs... Your brain isn't even fully developed until the age of 25, it's mental to gamble with all those chemicals when you're still so young! There are reasons you get depersonalization, and you will not heal if you rely on dope and God alone. I'm sorry; but as someone once told me; If you're lost at sea, pray to God but row for the shore. In this case, your oars might be something you have yet to discover.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats deep.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

york said:


> you will not heal if you rely on dope and God alone


A poor man who had been tremendously virtuous throughout his life would pray to God each night: "Lord, please, help me win the lottery. I need the money for to help pay for insurance and my daughter's education."

The prayer was to no avail but, pious, the man continued. After eighteen years--that's 6,570 prayers--the man was still praying: "Please, God, I'm old and I need medicine and now I have a granddaughter, just let me win the lottery, please."

The lights flickered and the ground trembled and the sky parted and, in a booming voice, God said, "BUY A TICKET!"


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:


> *Claymore; *I'm sorry to hear that you still use drugs and alcohol, I wish you'd stop. And to say you have a good psychiatrist when she's putting you on all those drugs... Your brain isn't even fully developed until the age of 25, it's mental to gamble with all those chemicals when you're still so young! There are reasons you get depersonalization, and you will not heal if you rely on dope and God alone. I'm sorry; but as someone once told me; If you're lost at sea, pray to God but row for the shore. In this case, your oars might be something you have yet to discover.


Alcohol only really, and rarely at that because you have to be 21 to by it here and i'm only 19. When I said one puff off a joint, I barely can tell Ive smoked anything, I just do it to get everyone else to shut up :lol: . I NEEEEVVVEEERRRRR get "high" on weed because it makes me FREAK OUT BADLY :shock: . And I know my brain isn't fully developed yet but I really don't know what else to do. I can lay back in complete torture forever, or I can at least TRY the meds and hope SOMETHING will help. Anny, you and I don't think about God the same way. I follow the God of the Bible COMPLETELY and I believe EVERY word in that book is God's word, I don't dought because god himself has revealed things to me. I love Jesus more than anything and nothing will EVER make me turn my back on him, you'll have to chop my head off before i'll do that. When I asked him into my life and became born again, I changed COMPLETELY in an instant, everything inside me change. I rely on him to provide my needs because he promised too, and he actually always has. I've always had a place to live, i've always had food to eat, my family is safe, and I wake up everyday alive knowing that he is right beside me and carries me when I can't stand on my own. The difference between all the other world religions and Christianity is that in all of they're religions, you have to die and follow all the rules and never make a mistake for their gods, my God loved me so much that He died for me. And yes, i'm a little lost in the ocean right now without a paddle, but i'm sure my God has a rowboat on the way. And when I come out of this DP, I'll be strong enough to handle anything life throws at me.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:


> *Claymore; *I'm sorry to hear that you still use drugs and alcohol, I wish you'd stop. And to say you have a good psychiatrist when she's putting you on all those drugs... Your brain isn't even fully developed until the age of 25, it's mental to gamble with all those chemicals when you're still so young! There are reasons you get depersonalization, and you will not heal if you rely on dope and God alone. I'm sorry; but as someone once told me; If you're lost at sea, pray to God but row for the shore. In this case, your oars might be something you have yet to discover.


Alcohol only really, and rarely at that because you have to be 21 to by it here and i'm only 19. When I said one puff off a joint, I barely can tell Ive smoked anything, I just do it to get everyone else to shut up :lol: . I NEEEEVVVEEERRRRR get "high" on weed because it makes me FREAK OUT BADLY :shock: . And I know my brain isn't fully developed yet but I really don't know what else to do. I can lay back in complete torture forever, or I can at least TRY the meds and hope SOMETHING will help. Anny, you and I don't think about God the same way. I follow the God of the Bible COMPLETELY and I believe EVERY word in that book is God's word, I don't dought because god himself has revealed things to me. I love Jesus more than anything and nothing will EVER make me turn my back on him, you'll have to chop my head off before i'll do that. When I asked him into my life and became born again, I changed COMPLETELY in an instant, everything inside me changed. I rely on him to provide my needs because he promised too, and he actually always has. I've always had a place to live, i've always had food to eat, my family is safe, and I wake up everyday alive knowing that he is right beside me and carries me when I can't stand on my own. The difference between all the other world religions and Christianity is that in all of they're religions, you have to die and follow all the rules and never make a mistake for their gods, my God loved me so much that He died for me. And yes, i'm a little lost in the ocean right now without a paddle, but i'm sure my God has a rowboat on the way. And when I come out of this DP, I'll be strong enough to handle anything life throws at me.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > you will not heal if you rely on dope and God alone
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: Nice one Ryan!!!. :lol:


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Claymore said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > *Claymore; *I'm sorry to hear that you still use drugs and alcohol, I wish you'd stop. And to say you have a good psychiatrist when she's putting you on all those drugs... Your brain isn't even fully developed until the age of 25, it's mental to gamble with all those chemicals when you're still so young! There are reasons you get depersonalization, and you will not heal if you rely on dope and God alone. I'm sorry; but as someone once told me; If you're lost at sea, pray to God but row for the shore. In this case, your oars might be something you have yet to discover.
> ...


I admire your optimism, but I'd be careful saying things like "My God is better than 'x' other God." .. That's how wars are started. Besides if he is "Your God", isn't he also "Their God" too?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Zee Deveel said:


> I admire your optimism, but I'd be careful saying things like "My God is better than 'x' other God." .. That's how wars are started. Besides if he is "Your God", isn't he also "Their God" to


K, first off (and I say this in a nice way, its hard to know HOW someone is speaking unless you can see them) I never said that my God was "better" than anyone elses, I said "the difference between all other religions and Christianity is that they believe they have to die for their god, or if you follow all the rules and do this or that and be a good person (with the exception of radical jihaadism), you can go to heaven. Christianity is different from ALL the others in that the God of the Bible left his paradise to come to Earth and serve other people only to be grusomely beaten and killed as a sacrafice in our place so we could spend eternity with him. And to awnser your second question, no, Jesus is only God to those who ask him to forgive them of all they've done wrong (which every human being has sinned) and ask him to be their Lord and savior. Jesus isn't God to someone who worships another god. And Christianity is not all about following rules, never making mistakes because he died so we could be forgiven of those things. Christianity is about loving Jesus as he loves us, and loving and caring for people nomatter what, that includes even your enemies. Thats why when Jesus was hanging on the cross dying, he even started praying for the people who beat and mocked and spat on him. Thats real love.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh for fucks sake man, do you have to bring your religion into every single thread here? No one gives a fuck about what you talk about because you judge everyone and preach to them before even getting to know them. You're causing people to dislike christianity even more by blabbing about it in every fuckin' thread.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Oh for flower* sake man, do you have to bring your religion into every single thread here? No one gives a flower* about what you talk about because you judge everyone and preach to them before even getting to know them. You're causing people to dislike christianity even more by blabbing about it in every flower*' thread.


Wow kenny :shock: little harsh, don't ya think? First off, I "judge" no one and me just talking about it isnt "preaching", I don't expect anyone to convert here GOOD GRIEF ESPECIALLY not in these days. Second I dont know where you are getting this "bringing my religion into every thread". :? I only talk about it if someone brings it up like York did on the previous page. And people are going to hate and dislike Christianity regardless of whether or not I talk about it. And last, I thought we were friends Kenny but friends dont talk to each other like that. You arent acting like yourself, you are usually chilled back and calm, wanna talk about anything? i'm confused. :? Kinda went off on me there for no reason, but im not takin it personal.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:roll: you are in a sad case of denial my friend


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Guys and gals...gotta agree with Zee on this one. I think anyone who continues to take illegal drugs not under the care of any doctor, good or bad, is silly. I think we have enough struggles in our life with DP/DR than to continue to add to the convoluted mess that is our brain.

I have tried a few prescription drugs with little or no effect and personally I hate taking anything besides vitamins. I may or may not speak for others here but it does make me irritated when I DID NOT get DP from smoking weed or any other drug. Mine was from pure panic attacks and extreme anxiety. I've been stuck in this hell for two years and many of you continue to do drugs, especially weed which appears to be a big trigger of DP in the first place.

I wish the best for all of you and hope that you would consider stopping this destructive behavior and to fight this without.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> :roll: you are in a sad case of denial my friend


Ok.......Whatever Kenny. :wink:


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Sooo, two things. Christianity. Claymore, pick up a book (not the bible). I'm not trying to be mean, but you need to do a bit more research on your religion. And on other religions. You'd have more to bring to the table in discussions and maybe you'd get a deeper understanding and broader perspective on things (reasoning from the hip here). Maybe it could serve as a nice distraction to you as well. And btw, glad to hear you are careful with the drugs.

Secondly, it is sort of hard to hear about peoples drug habits when you've gotten this shit from having anxiety.
And it's difficult not to judge people who choose to still use illegal drugs, when you yourself (me) is staying away from artificial flavoring, coloring, msg, alcohol, soap, dust mites, parabens and people with a limp in fear of getting worse. That being said, I don't judge anyone these days, we all have our reasons for acting irrationally, weather your drug of choice is heroin or Jesus.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

First drugs I ever used were lexapro and klonopin after a few months into the dp experience. Never touched a drug prior. When one wouldn't work the psychiatrist i was seeing at the time would switch me to something else. After trying all the pharmaceuticals that I have and having no relief, that's when I said - I'm going to find something that does work. One could argue that psychiatrists deal more drugs than illegal drug dealers. Prescription drugs that I am aware of in the US and Europe include; marijuana, amphetamine (adderall), methamphetamine (desoxyn), heroin (diamorphine in UK), also opioid drugs stronger than heroin, ie: oxymorphone (opana), fentanyl. Not saying that any of these are the route to go wether legal or illegal, but rather that a drug is a drug.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If I could get the effect they seem to be having, probably shrooms or weed, I would be a happy man.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Also, the beards! Im trying to grow one but its not coming together nicely, basically its very thin in the middlepart under my chin. So it looks like I have 2 beards.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:
 

> Sooo, two things. Christianity. Claymore, pick up a book (not the bible). I'm not trying to be mean, but you need to do a bit more research on your religion. And on other religions. You'd have more to bring to the table in discussions and maybe you'd get a deeper understanding and broader perspective on things (reasoning from the hip here). Maybe it could serve as a nice distraction to you as well. And btw, glad to hear you are careful with the drugs.


Sorry Anny, as i've said over and over again, Christianity is NOT a "religion" for people who truley follow Jesus and him alone the way he said too. It's a RELATIONSHIP. Religion tells you that what YOU can do will get you into heaven, like being a good person and always doing everything you're told to do. For a person who TRULEY follows Jesus, he did all that for you. You have to do is ask him to come in and be your Lord and follow him, when you do that, he changes you in an instant, like you get new eyes and ears, and more importantly, a new heart. If I was the person I used to be before Jesus came in, I would have sent Kenny a nice little PM saying the most hurtfull things I could come up with along with every curse word in the book and then an invitation to fly to my address where some bad things would proceed take place. I'm not that person anymore. If Jesus can help me forgive my step-dad in an instant, then little things like this don't phase me. And as far studying other "religions", I don't want "religion" in my life, I have enough to deal with. And when God HIMSELF has shown you the things that i've experienced, I would be insulting him by doughting what he's shown me by trying to see if he's the real God or not, I laugh at that because he has given me all the proof I need that He is God and the Bible is His word, I don't need anything else. And like I said before, even if you held a 44. magnum to my face and said renounce Jesus or I'll blow your head off, i'd gladely take the bullet. Now can we please get back to who takes drugs?!!! I believe i've already listed mine but you can now add Chantix to the list which if you don't know is a good quit smoking drug that allows you to quit slowly and finally you won't want cigarrettes anymore. And not only that, but my psych has prescribed it to some of her patients, and it help with their mood disorders and bi-polar and stuff so she said it may help with my DP. But I just started it about 4 days ago. So hopefully I can give up these cigarrettes and just maybe it will help the DP, *fingers are crossed*.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> If I was the person I used to be before Jesus came in, I would have sent Kenny a nice little PM saying the most hurtfull things I could come up with along with every curse word in the book and then an invitation to fly to my address where some bad things would proceed take place.


You just fight in a different way now. I'd rather hear you cuss me out than promote brainwashing to other people.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I'd rather hear you cuss me out than promote brainwashing to other people.


Love ya' Kenny :wink: . Sorry, you won't get to hear me cuss you out, and I don't see how you can call something brainwashing when you haven't experienced it yourself. And i'm REALLY curious to know what caused you to become irritated with me all of a sudden. We used to get along really well even though you knew I was a Christian. Telling someone good news isn't brainwashing, it's like telling someone standing in the middle of the street with a bus coming "that bus is gonna hit you!!!, but all you gotta do is run to the safe sidewalk and be saved from being killed".


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Kenny, Dannie, don't make me pull over. I will turn this car around RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Kenny, Dannie, don't make me pull over. I will turn this car around RIGHT NOW!


Yeeaaazzz Paaa. :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i wanna keep talking about this but am guna start a new thread so this one doesn't keep going off topic.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Also, the beards! Im trying to grow one but its not coming together nicely, basically its very thin in the middlepart under my chin. So it looks like I have 2 beards.


Dude, me too. You don't know how much I want side burns, but hair just grows hella sporadically on my face. Sorry, that was way OT...

But just to make it up, heres something thats actually on topic(leave claymore alone assholes):
About weed, I swear if it wasn't for weed, I wouldn't have decided to pull my life together. I decided to go to college while high and to do something about my DP. I know, I know perhaps its the opposite of what it does for most people(can we say serious demotivation?) Anyway, I guess I am just trying to say that its different to different people. It is something that I am trying to dump, but I feel that it did serve its purpose in my life as a teacher and I am grateful.

Anywho, I thought I should also mention(getting OT again) that I feel pretty good right now. 5-htp and B6 work wonders for lifting the mood.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Wow kenny :shock: little harsh, don't ya think? First off, I "judge" no one and me just talking about it isnt "preaching", I don't expect anyone to convert here GOOD GRIEF ESPECIALLY not in these days. Second I dont know where you are getting this "bringing my religion into every thread". :? I only talk about it if someone brings it up like York did on the previous page. And people are going to hate and dislike Christianity regardless of whether or not I talk about it. And last, I thought we were friends Kenny but friends dont talk to each other like that. You arent acting like yourself, you are usually chilled back and calm, wanna talk about anything? i'm confused. :? Kinda went off on me there for no reason, but im not takin it personal.


Yea, hey Claymore sorry for going all agro on you. My bad.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Wow kenny :shock: little harsh, don't ya think? First off, I "judge" no one and me just talking about it isnt "preaching", I don't expect anyone to convert here GOOD GRIEF ESPECIALLY not in these days. Second I dont know where you are getting this "bringing my religion into every thread". :? I only talk about it if someone brings it up like York did on the previous page. And people are going to hate and dislike Christianity regardless of whether or not I talk about it. And last, I thought we were friends Kenny but friends dont talk to each other like that. You arent acting like yourself, you are usually chilled back and calm, wanna talk about anything? i'm confused. :? Kinda went off on me there for no reason, but im not takin it personal.
> ...


No problem bro. Past is past. :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> No problem bro. Past is past. :wink:


So long as there's no residue left over.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Jessesaur said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the beards! Im trying to grow one but its not coming together nicely, basically its very thin in the middlepart under my chin. So it looks like I have 2 beards.
> ...


What's 5-htp?
And I agree, a lot of people benefit from a little "something", drugs can be for the good, but you have to know what you can take.
And beards... Guys.. How off topic can we get?? I feel so left out. Sideburn are hot though. And jesus had a beard.
Just to sum it all up.

*night

(And Dannie, whatever I say to you, I say with the best intentions)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> And beards... Guys.. How off topic can we get?? I feel so left out. Sideburn are hot though. And jesus had a beard.
> Just to sum it all up.
> 
> *night
> ...


There is no factual evidence that Jesus had a beard. :mrgreen: ONLY joking around. Drugs, debating/fighting, and beards. See what drugs can do to you kids... Have you experimented with any substances?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:


> (And Dannie, whatever I say to you, I say with the best intentions)


I know Anny. :lol: No worries.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > And beards... Guys.. How off topic can we get?? I feel so left out. Sideburn are hot though. And jesus had a beard.
> ...


Well, I guess there is no provable evidence but the Bible does say that shortly before he was nailed to the cross, the Roman Guards were spitting on him, mocking him, and plucking out his beard. And on the shroud of Turin (what scientists and historians think is Jesus' burial cloth), the image shows the man had a beard and they tested it to see how the image was put on there, and they say it could have only been some blast of extreme radiation and that we don't even have the technology these days to recreate that image, the ressurection anyone? :mrgreen: Anyway, yeeeeaaaazzzz i've tried "substances" THATS WHAT GOT ME HERE!!!!!!! I HATE "SUBSTANCES"!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

5-htp is basically something that turns into Serotonine in your body, some people have even had success with stopping the use of antidepressants and use 5-htp instead. I believe it is Tryptophane which can be found in turkey etc (the meat, not the country). It also comes in capsules which you can buy from any well-stocked healthstore. I had no luck finding it in my local "healthstore" tho, as in a place with mostly natural stuff etc. I even asked them to try and get it and a week later they called and said they could not.

But it is out there widely accessable, and its not illegal or anything. even if 5-htp sounds like an internetdrug.

http://bit.ly/hILQt (shortened Amazon.co.uk link)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> And by the way, can anybody tell me how to get my photobucket pictures in my posts?


Copy the IMG code, and paste it to your message.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

This is cool. A topic about drugs and beards and Jesus. The natural conclusion in my head is Jesus was a hippie. When he returns hippies will take over the world and world peace will be happenin again. Yippy ey ay man.

I smoke Marijuana occasionally. No adverse effects :?: :lol: . Many positive ones. Peace.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Amphetamines (Adderall) helps me out a good deal sometimes, but I only use it on rare occasions. And drinking. Of course. A lot more now. Hot sake, and rare imported beers especially. Used to smoke a lot of cigarettes, now down to a few a day. No more cannabis for me unfortunately. I don't take any benzos anymore because they would often make me too tired :| .


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way, can anybody tell me how to get my photobucket pictures in my posts?
> ...


Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Claymore said:


> ...the shroud of Turin (what scientists and historians think is Jesus' burial cloth)...


Its authenticity has been completely debunked years ago. Only fringe religious sects still believe that it is real; scientists and historians definitely don't.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Absentis said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > ...the shroud of Turin (what scientists and historians think is Jesus' burial cloth)...
> ...


That can't be true because I watched a whole 2 hour show on the History channel not to long ago and some of the best scientists proved that the marking weren't made by any paint or substance but it was more of a burn. They said it would take a very advanced laser to recreate the image. And they found microscopic dead critters (I forgot what they called them) all over the shroud that are only found on some of the plants in Israel and Jeruselum, plants that can be found around the tomb that Jesus was in.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Absentis said:


> Its authenticity has been completely debunked years ago.


And if this WAS true, if something is PROVEN wrong, then it is and the shroud wouldn't still be held in the Vatican and the Pope wouldn't still be praying in front of it if it had been truely debunked.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Absentis said:
> 
> 
> > Its authenticity has been completely debunked years ago.
> ...


The pope forbids the use of condoms in places where it could stop the spreading of AIDS and takes part in sheltering/covering up the pedo-priests, They (the vatican and the pope) dont care whats been proven or not lol. Get real man.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> The pope forbids the use of condoms in places where it could stop the spreading of AIDS and takes part in sheltering/covering up the pedo-priests.


I'm sorry Chris but that's a bunch of made up bulljercky. :lol: Where do you get this stuff from? :roll:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Absentis said:
> ...


I thought we were talking about drugs. Keep the religious babble and subsequent religious-bashing in the religious sections, please.
OR you could move the fighting here: http://www.christianforums.com/.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Eh Come on man. Chill out my friend.



Inzom said:


> The pope forbids the use of condoms in places where it could stop the spreading of AIDS


Yeah man he does. Children are born with Aids as well because of it. Not to mention unwanted pregnancies as well. And the pain caused to millions of children in childrens home and the like. Peace.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I believe i did learn these facts from a particular episode of "Penn And Teller : Bullshit" where they actually have to have their facts straight or they get sued to oblivion.

More : http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/ar ... Jan22.html
Even more: http://www.time.com/time/world/article/ ... 55,00.html
Someone say moar? : http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/story?id=4656143&page=1

There is tons of evidence for all of this. If you REALLY want to be voulnerable in the debate over religion, thats when you bring in the vatican and the catholic church and the pope. Sadly.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

What was the original topic about? I am confused lol


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll take anything I can get my hands on. Which at the moment is nothing, unfortunatly. How shall I self medicate? :|


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Self medicating doesnt work my friend. The times you feel like self medicating are times you shouldnt. Stay strong Ayato. Peace.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to take oxycodone, hydrocodone, & percoset about three years ago.
I used to smoke weed a lot, but now its not even once a month.
I used to Robotrip a lot last winter too, only about seven times and never did it again.
Tried ecstasy twice, first time was amazing, second time it felt like my heart was gonna pound outta my chest, never touching it again.
Snorted & popped Klonopin & Xanax a few times. 
I did notice that on Halloween when I drank quite a bit that I felt relieved of my dr, but I haven't drank anything since.

I used to be into a lot of drugs, but now all I do is smoke cigarettes & drink once in a while


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I smoked weed a few times long time ago, now I?m just on prescribed Klonopin and Xanax. But I have built up such a tolerance towards benzo?s that they do not do much anymore. Although I picked up my Xanax for the first time in a long while today and I must say It?s nice.

I drink the ocassional beer but very seldom. I used to drink alot back when I was young and partying (Haha im only 22 but anyways, feels like another lifetime) Have stopped smoking cigarettes aswell. Now if only I could get rid of this Caffeine addiction. I drink like 4-5 mugs of coffee a day. Feeling old and sick at 22 sucks monkeyballs. Fcuck it dude, lets go bowling.


----------



## 1Ak (Nov 23, 2009)

Smoked pot everyday, forced to stop.

Nicoteen everyday, I dip.

Random pills, when I find them.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

[quote name="Noodles]lThe natural conclusion in my head is Jesus was a hippie.[/quote]
What would possess you to say some stupid shit like huh? That is one of the most dissrespectfull things i've ever heard. Calling the Lord a hippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I get recurrent short episodes of DT and have done so as long as I can remember. It is off and on but not disruptive nowadays. 
I use light therapy over the winter months which helps some.

I was on Paraoxetine, Olanzapine and Buspirone as a teenager for major depression and while it did help in my recovery somewhat I am very weary of psychotropic medication nowadays.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

pancake said:


> I am very weary of psychotropic medication nowadays.


Why? I am aswell.


----------

